# Excel 2003 - lock column headings.....



## Karnivore (Jan 10, 2003)

an easy one for you, but one where my mind has gone completely blank!!

One of my users wants to lock the column headings/titles, so that they're visible when she scrolls down - and I can't remember how to do it!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If the column headings are in Row 1, put the cursor on the number 2 in the row number (it will highlight the whole row) and Windows - Freeze Panes.


----------

